# Is this driftwood aquarium safe?



## kormick (May 20, 2010)

These pieces of wood have been in my family for at least fifteen years. I've done a little looking but I can't figure out what kind of wood this is, or if it is safe. I'm leaning towards softwood, but I really hope it is usable. Could anyone help me out? Thanks a lot.
Cormac


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

looks like grapewood or grapevine to me, its mainly used for reptiles and such I do believe its a soft wood.

I use some softwoods in my tanks without any problems, heck my pleco's love it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If it is grapevine, which it does look like, it will eventually rot over time.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1 on grapevine. Should be fine to use, just make sure it's good and clean


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I personally dont like grapevine wood. Bought some at petsmart and it rotted within 2 weeks in my tank. smelled so much like rotted eggs and sulfur that I had to throw it out. Read up about it on google and they said LFS falsely advertise them as driftwood. stick with malaysian and mopani*


----------

